# DW Discount?



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi

I have just tried to place an order on your site, when i have entered "detailingworld" into the offers/discounts box it comes up with a message stating this code is innactive.

Do we no longer recieve a discount?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Chris_Foci said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just tried to place an order on your site, when i have entered "detailingworld" into the offers/discounts box it comes up with a message stating this code is innactive.
> 
> ...


Try - dw


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you already ordered from C&S this month??

As Johnny had to change it as people were abusing the discount


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

No, last time I ordered was approx 2 months ago

Just tried "dw" and it works fine, cheers!

Chris


----------

